# Help please: Which product to use to clean 2017 Kia Sportage GtLine wheels?



## edwardcasbon (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi all,

We've recently purchased a 2017 Kia Sportage GTLine with the 19" wheels.

I want to wash the car this weekend, but am unsure on what to use to clean the wheels. You see, I'm not sure what material the wheels are. You might be able to see from these pics?



















They look chrome or polished (but I'm not sure).

Which product/s should I use/would you recommend for cleaning them please? In the past, on previous cars, I've always used Meguiars hot rims, but don't want to risk it and corrode the new wheels.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Edward


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Edward,

Firstly, very nice car!!!

With regard to the wheels, if you can, get them coated. I've used a ceramic coating, but many others have seen great success with sealants like fk1000p. There are many products, with varying degrees of difficulty (read hassle) to apply. Have a look in the wheels section of the forum, and you'll see loads of info on there. Ask plenty of questions and make your choice. Once done, all you'll need will be a shampoo solution and your wash mitt. 

If you're intent on using a dedicated wheel cleaner, use the least aggressive method possible. Your wheels are 'diamond cut' on the faces, and painted elsewhere. If too strong a chemical is used, it can lead to corrosion, or white-worm, where the lacquer basically starts lifting, and separates from the metal surface underneath. 

I have my wheels coated with Wolf's Bodyguard. I've only ever needed shampoo to clean them, and they're still immaculate after 26k miles. Get yourself a set of wheel woollies too, to clean the backs of the rims. 

Good luck,

Cooks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome to DW 

If you want to use an alloy wheel cleaner, then use a good non acid based one, use car cleaning shampoo if you can. 

I'd then seal them with some wax or a wheel sealant - I've used Raceglaze Alloy wheel sealant on my diamond cut wheels and been very pleased with it, makes cleaning them so easy...


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

My last 2 cars have been KIA and i have had to have the wheels changed under warranty on the last one very common on the KIA, make sure there protected. No need to buy a dedicated wheel cleaner the shampoo will work fine if the car is maintained.

I use raceglaze nano x2 coats and top up every 3 months no problems on the current KIA


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bigbruiser said:


> My last 2 cars have been KIA and i have had to have the wheels changed under warranty on the last one very common on the KIA, make sure there protected. No need to buy a dedicated wheel cleaner the shampoo will work fine if the car is maintained.
> 
> I use raceglaze nano x2 coats and top up every 3 months no problems on the current KIA


2 layers applied correctly on clean wheels will give you 6 months+ easily. i get 6 months from 2 layers on my diamond cuts and very easy to clean

get a ez detail brush large and use normal ph neutral car shampoo in a bucket or as i prefer auto glanz alkalloy in a foaming trigger head diluted 20-1..currently waiting to see what odk's new wheel cleaner is like when its released which is spray on as well


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 2 layers applied correctly on clean wheels will give you 6 months+ easily. i get 6 months from 2 layers on my diamond cuts and very easy to clean


For me there is far too many variables to say it will last 6 months as an absolute, more so how hard the car is driven and how often its washed maybe for me lol

I dont doubt it but i it so easy to use i like to top up and that smell :thumb:.


----------

